# Löschdiode 24V auslegen



## oliversps (17 September 2019)

Finder Relais 24V bis 8A 2 Öffner und 2 Schließer, geschaltet wird ein 24v Umschaltventil mit einer Stromaufnahme von max. 1,5A.

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich habe ein Relais in meinem Schaltschrank, Welches beim ausschalten (zurück in Grundstellung) Funken bzw. einen kleinen Lichtbogen erzeugt.
Nun hat man mir gesagt, dafür gebe es so genannte *Löschdioden.*
*Worauf muss ich bei der Auslegung achten?* Außerdem würde ich mich über den* korrekten Fachbegriff* freuen um vernünftige Vorschläge bei Google zu bekommen.

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 September 2019)

Der korrekte Ausdruck ist Freilaufdiode und bei den Anwendungen die ich kenne wurde meist eine 1N4007 verwendet.


----------



## dingo (17 September 2019)

Für eine Kontaktschutzbeschaltung werden Freilaufdioden eingesetzt.
Meist sind in Ventilstecker mit LED Varistoren oder RC Glieder eingebaut, diese schützen die Relais Kontakte nicht wirklich.
Besser sind Freilaufdioden.

https://www.festo.com/net/SupportPortal/Files/40319/Funkenlöschung_Pneumatik_2011_de.pdf


----------



## dingo (17 September 2019)

...Oliver war schneller


----------



## PN/DP (17 September 2019)

Dioden zum Unterdrücken der negativen Spannungsspitze beim Ausschalten induktiver Lasten kenne ich unter den Fachbegriffen Freilaufdiode oder Schutzdiode.
Die Bezeichnung "Lösch..." ist eher für RC-Kombinationen ("Löschglied", "Funkenlöschglied") gebräuchlich als für Dioden.

PS: zu langsam getippselt 

Harald


----------



## oliversps (17 September 2019)

Ok danke für die schnellen Antworten. 

https://www.reichelt.de/gleichricht...lp7PX5AIVBeJ3Ch2svgV5EAkYASABEgIQIPD_BwE&&r=1

#oliver.tonn ist die im Link beschriebene Diode für 24v und einem Schaltstrom von 1,5A geeignet? 
Bin mit der Auslegung immer noch überfragt ^^


----------



## PN/DP (17 September 2019)

oliversps schrieb:


> Bin mit der Auslegung immer noch überfragt ^^


Die Freilaufdiode wird in Sperrichtung parallel zur Last angebaut.
- sie muß als Sperrspannung die 24V DC Lastspannung + Toleranz/Schwankung des Netzteils aushalten ---> 1000V oder 400V sind wirklich aureichend 
- sie muß beim Ausschalten den negativen Strom aus der induktiven Last aushalten - es kommt auf die Größe der Induktivität der Last drauf an

Praktisch macht man sich nicht den Aufwand einer exakten Auslegung der Diode, sondern nimmt einfach den Standard-Typ - der ist für 95% der vorkommenden Fälle ausreichend, und billig weil Massenprodukt. Nimm einfach eine Standard-Diodenklemme/Doppelklemme (mit z.B. 1N4007) Deines Klemmenherstellers Deiner Wahl (die passen dann direkt auf Standard-Tragschiene, und können die normale Klemme ersetzen), oder bastel Dir was eigenes (berührungssicheres) aus der 1N4007 zum Anbau direkt am Relais.
Falls die Freilaufdioden im Einsatz kaputt gehen, dann nimm einen 3A-Typ (z.B. 1N5408 ) und/oder frag den Hersteller der Last (die mit dem Relais geschaltet wird) nach Empfehlungen.

Harald


----------



## oliversps (17 September 2019)

Habe mich jetzt für ein Kleinschütz mit integriertem Löschmodul entschieden.

Eaton DIL EM 10 G XTMC9A10 

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe!


----------



## dingo (17 September 2019)

Die beschriebenen Funken sind doch auf den Lastkontakten zu sehen?

Dann müssen die Kontakte geschützt werden!
Am besten so wie PN/DP beschrieben hat.

Das beschriebene Schütz hat eine Schutzbeschaltung für die Spule, nicht für die Kontakte.


----------



## 3.#6 (17 September 2019)

Moin,
bei Finder gibt es aber auch passende Entstörmodule für die Fassungen, als Dioden, Varistoren und RC- Glieder. Einfach bei der entsprechenden Serie schauen.


----------



## Plan_B (17 September 2019)

@3.#6
Die Aufsteckmodule sind für die Relaisspule und in der Regel nicht für die Lastkontakte.

Die Freilaufdiode hat auch Nachteile. In erster Linie wirkt sich das bei schnellen Schaltvorgängen in Abhängigkeit von der Lastinduktivität aus. Durch die negative Gegeninduktionsspannung wird die Diode leitend im Moment des abschaltens. Der Strom entsprechend der in der Spule eingespeicherten magnetischen Energie fließt aber weiter. Dies verzögert den Abbau des Magnetfelds = Aktor ist faktisch etwas länger in Betrieb.

Für schnelle Schaltvorgänge haben sich Supressordioden mit einer Durchbruchspannung von 30...50V bewährt. Die verkürzen die Zeit, weil unterhalb der Durchbruchspannung tatsächlich der Stromfluss unterbrochen wird. Alternativ sind auch Varistoren möglich. Nachteil dabei: der Funke wird wieder etwas größer. Interessant ist das Thema vor allem, wenn es auf einen möglichst genauen Abschaltzeitpunkt ankommt.

Edit: Die Supressordiode hat noch einen Vorteil, weil sie ist ungepolt. Versehentlicher Falscheinbau bzw. versehentlich verpoltes anklemmen nach Wartungs- / Reparaturarbeiten führt nicht zum Kurzschluss über der Diode  und sie funzt auch bei Wechselspannung. Die Freilaufdiode ist nur bei Gleichspannung einsetzbar.


----------



## 3.#6 (17 September 2019)

Ach er meinte die Kontakte...
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Heinileini (18 September 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Freilaufdiode ... Durch die negative Gegeninduktionsspannung wird die Diode leitend im Moment des abschaltens. Der Strom entsprechend der in der Spule eingespeicherten magnetischen Energie fließt aber weiter.


Etwas einfachere BetrachtungsWeise: der SpulenStrom versucht im Moment der Abschaltens *unverändert* weiter zu fliessen - wenn eine FreilaufDiode angeschlossen ist, eben über diese Diode.
Der Strom durch die FreilaufDiode kann deshalb nie grösser werden, als der SpulenStrom. Soviel zum Thema, für welchen Strom die FreilaufDiode ausgelegt werden sollte.
Da der Strom durch die FreilaufDiode weiter fliessen kann, ist die (Höhe der) GegenInduktionsSpannung überhaupt kein Thema - sie wird begrenzt auf die DurchlassSpannung der FreilaufDiode (ca. 0,7 V).

PS:
Gibt es die gute alte 1N4001 überhaupt noch? Sie sollte schon mit ihrer SperrSpannung von 50 V und ihrem DurchlassStrom von 1 A für so ziemlich die meisten Relais/Schütze genügen, deren Spule mit maximal 24 V= betrieben wird. Der maximal auftretende Strom tritt ja nur kurzzeitig im allerersten Moment des Abschaltens auf und darf somit sogar etwas über 1 A liegen!
1N4002 .. 1N4007 (die >=100 V SperrSpannung vertragen) sind natürlich mindestens genau so gut geeignet.


----------



## Heinileini (18 September 2019)

3.#6 schrieb:


> Ach er meinte die Kontakte...


Sicher doch. Die Funken, die man an einem Relais beobachten kann, kommen immer von den Kontakten - es sei denn, die Spule hat einen WackelKontakt!
Die Funken bzw. die ÜberSpannungen, die man durch eine FreilaufDiode (oder Varistor oder RC-Glied) verhindern (oder "entschärfen") will, sieht man ganz woanders, nämlich an dem Kontakt, der die Spule des Relais/Schütz schaltet.
Funken "zerfressen" die Kontakte. Aber sie können auch dazu beitragen, die Verschmutzung/Korrosion von Kontakten abzubauen.
Man denke bitte auch immer an die "andere" Bedeutung des Wortes Funken, z.B. à la Rundfunk oder Telefunken: die kleinen Blitzchen gehen einher mit einer irre hohen AnstiegsGeschwingigkeit des Stromes! Früher missbraucht, um Informationen zu senden - heutzutage eigentlich nur noch als "StörSender" (EMV!) von Bedeutung. Allein schon deshalb sollten Funken möglichst vermieden werden.
Aber nicht nur die Funken, sondern auch die ungewollten SpannungsSpitzen sollte man tunlichst vermeiden. Sie sind schädlich für die HalbleiterSchaltungen (AusgangsBaugruppen) und nicht alle sind so gut geschützt, dass sie einer häufigen Bombardierung mit SpannungsSpitzen standhalten.
Also: wenn's in einem Relais übermässig funkt, nachsehen, welcher *Verbraucher* geschaltet wird und überlegen, ob/wie man den Verbraucher noch besser "entstören" könnte!


----------

